# How do I sharpen a knife super sharp?



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I mean, like factory sharp. I've purchased many knives and once they lose that original edge, I can never get it completely back. I've tried several different knife sharpeners and they do "ok", but nothing special. Many people have told me they could sharpen it back like new but they never really do.

Any advice to get a REALLY good edge?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I use the Lansky sharpening system. If I take my time, i can shave my am with the knife when done. 

Lansky System


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

TrailFndr said:


> I use the Lansky sharpening system. If I take my time, i can shave my am with the knife when done.
> 
> Lansky System


+1 on the Lansky


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

For the past 25 years... DMT Diamond stones of different grits... Buck Honemaster and a leather strop...


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Whetstone
Diamond grit steel
Leather Strop


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll use the Lansky when a blade is in real bad shape and needs alot of work.

Otherwise I use a steel and strop...makes for a razor edge.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I use a set of paper fiber wheels on a bench grinder. One has an abrasive on it to form the edge and the other is used to buff the bur off the edge. You could shave with any of my knives.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

TrailFndr said:


> I use the Lansky sharpening system. If I take my time, i can shave my am with the knife when done.
> 
> Lansky System


+2

Don't get the diamond stones, as they don't seem to do as good a job as the regular stones, whatever they are made of. Puts a perfect edge on a blade, and you can shave with it when you are done. If you use this, you will quickly figure out that there are LOTS of different qualities of steel blades, and some of them just won't take a good edge. My Rapalas don't take the best edges. My Forschner knives, and Dexter knives do, though. 
Not sure where you can find this, but they are on Ebay all the time. I recommend getting the Rough (red), Medium (green), and Extra Rough (black) stones. The Fine stone (blue?) has never enhanced a blade I had sharpened with a Medium stone.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

http://www.edgeproinc.com/

I bought one of these about 6 years ago. This is the last knife sharpner I will ever buy. Check out the videos on sharpening.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Maintaining the angle during the sharpening process is the very best advice I can give you. Some systems are better at this than others. Personallly I've always used a Cory brand knife sharpener thats probably older than I am to do the job with my knifes. This is what it looks like: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300569967199+&clk_rvr_id=242484473144


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

......any knife is only going to get and stay as sharp as the quality of the steel its made of.


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.sharpeningwheels.com/products.html I just picked this up works good with a little practice!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

ALot is going to depend on the type of steel the blade is. My guess would be you have a basic S.S.knife. These are a bass turd to get sharp b/c the edge folds over and when you flip it to sharpen the other side, it folds to 1st side ect. Theres 2 ways i have found to get them sharp. 1. a duel edge sharpener. Something like the rapala sharpener that has rods. I dont use the "quiky sharpener" with the little carbide teeth you drag the blade through. They will put knotches in the blade and seem to hack away at the edge. 

I personally use real stones. IMO Diamond sharpeners will run out of use and are just a coppy of a stone. I have many stones but end up using 3. I always put "MY" edge on a knife factory sharp or not... Stone 1 (course) is used for changing the angle of the edge. Stone 2 (medium) Is used to smoothen the job stone 1 did and make everything uniform. And my last stone: stone 3 i use to polish the edge. It is a super fine stone (or glass). This thing is what puts a razer edge on a knife. Its almost as fine as a leather strop. 

Things to consider:

Steel: --stainless steals- tend to be a softer metal, and can be a bitch to sharpen (there is some good SS steel but usually costs quite a bit)
High carbon- Is usually harder (more brittle b/c of the carbon) But is easy to sharpen.

Angle: the angleof the edge can/will also determan the "sharpness". Try to get a spliting maul to razor edge= not gonna happen. Also try to get a fillet knife to chop wood.... This is why i put "MY" edge on a knife. Then i have the knife to the angle i want and not trying to put 30 degree edge on a 50 degree grind..

Patience- seen too many people think a swipe or 2 is gonna get there gas station bargain blade to "razor" status. The better edge you put on a blade the longer it will last and easyier is will beto resharpen. 

-dont let it get dull- I try to never let my knives get completely dull. It is soooo much easier to hit it on a stone when it loses its fresh egde than to let it get "un-useable" and basicaly start from scratch.


All of my knives arnt considered sharp untill they can shave the hair off my hand...


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The trick to getting a razor-sharp blade is 'pressure".
As you feel you are getting close , ease up on the pressure. Putting too much pressure will "fold" the edge over. Let the stone do the work.
Any knife is a compromise.
Too much Stainless / too little carbon , and it dulls easily.
Too much carbon / too little stainless , and it rusts.
Carbon is harder and holds an edge. 
Stainless is softer and "gummy" and dulls easily.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

For what it is worth here is a good overview on what it takes to truly sharpen and put an edge on a knife. I don't know that I buy into the "special stones" part of the article. But it is a good start.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/pacificnw/2010033646_pacificptaste11.html


----------



## Michigun (Mar 9, 2011)

The best thing I ever did to get a razor sharp edge on my blades is to invest in a nice leather strop and some stropping compounds.

After getting it as sharp as I can get it with my basic knife sharpening kit, I run it over a very fine stone then give it a few swipes on the strop with a medium compound and fine compound.


----------

